# Why do black women hate white women so much?



## emptyblu (Oct 14, 2021)

Maybe it’s just a small portion on social media but I’ve noticed black girls hate them more than white girls could ever hate them back for an entire lifetime.


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 14, 2021)

White roaches stealin all the BBC


----------



## Ophelia Jones (Oct 14, 2021)

White Girls Fuck Dogs
					






					whitegirlsfuckdogs.com


----------



## Providence (Oct 14, 2021)

Intense jealousy surrounding hair, skin tone and eye color. Intense insecurity in the presence of white girls. 
A black girl who cannot see beauty in black features will punish every white girl around her. Even the ugliest white girl is her superior,  in her mind, 

It's pitiable.


----------



## Distant Ranger (Oct 14, 2021)

Envy


----------



## Marche (Oct 14, 2021)

Have you seen a black woman?


----------



## deadeggbeard (Oct 14, 2021)

I was curious so I just now posed this question to a South Indian woman and she said "because you're really irritating" and I guess that's fair


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Oct 14, 2021)

I think everyone is united in hating white women tbh.


----------



## MrTroll (Oct 14, 2021)

It can all be traced back to a white woman stealing Tiger Woods from them. They've never gotten over it.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 14, 2021)

Jealousy.


----------



## Cup Noodle (Oct 14, 2021)

There isn't much sexual dimorphism in black people.  Other than tits, if you shave a black woman's head she will look no different than a black man of similar build.  Reflexively, many black men look to other races that show more femininity.  On the world stage of fuckability, black women rate last with white women ranking first, generally.  Or as @Mariposa Electrique said; jealousy.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 14, 2021)

Cup Noodle said:


> There isn't much sexual dimorphism in black people.  Other than tits, if you shave a black woman's head she will look no different than a black man of similar build.  Reflexively, many black men look to other races that show more femininity.  On the world stage of fuckability, black women rate last with white women ranking first, generally.  Or as @Mariposa Electrique said; jealousy.


That's probably why they're so jealous of mixed women as well. Here is a R&B singer/rapper who just came out as a tranny. She wants to be a man, she's extremely beautiful, but she's what is termed as "high yella".






Meanwhile, here are three women from Africa.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Oct 14, 2021)

Jealous of naturally striaght hair yet they can chemically straighten it
And blue/green eyes despite some blacks having that too genetically

Edit: Also White female authors will claim to be black by attempting to be woke and using 'Black' characters that are whiter than Carlton.


----------



## Constellationzero (Oct 14, 2021)

Spoiler: Would you rather






















Spoiler: Or...


----------



## Cup Noodle (Oct 14, 2021)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> That's probably why they're so jealous of mixed women as well. Here is a R&B singer/rapper who just came out as a tranny. She wants to be a man, she's extremely beautiful, but she's what is termed as "high yella".


I haven't heard anyone besides me use the term "high yeller" in forever.  Mine was a blanket statement btw.  I've fucked much more beautiful brown skinned blacks than that high yeller thing.  The thing about American blacks is that they had 400 years of Massa whipping their pussies with his dick.  There is enough white admixture that sometimes you get some really beautiful black women.  They usually go for white guys though.  That pisses black men off the most.  I've had my life threatened over it lol. 
Also, @snailslime is a nigger.
Edit: @vageen haver is also a nigger.


----------



## TokiBun (Oct 14, 2021)

Constellationzero said:


> Spoiler: Would you rather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The black women honestly. What is going on with the short armed bobble headed white celebrity?


----------



## Tism the Return (Oct 14, 2021)

White chicks stole all the dogs, and god knows no one will fuck them if it's not an animal.


----------



## benutz (Oct 14, 2021)

Black bitches smell like fish. Gone off. 

White bitches smell like Ozone from the sea on a warm sunny day.

Black bitches don't have hair, they have brillo pads.

Huwhyte bitches have silken cloth formed from thousands of years from the finest silk moths.

Black bitches always be bitching about their 'men' wanting to fuck huwhyte bitches.

White bitches always be fighting of black men when the black bitches kicked them out of the house again for not paying their way. Many such cases. Sad.

Black bitches usually beat up white bitches in the 7-11 because they did do jump in front of dem in line. Yes dey did!

White bitches usually avoid the 7-11 these days, because of black bitches always pulling that shit.

...

Look, huwhyte bitches can be cunty, and they are very clever with their cuntiness, but black bitches are just full on baboon half the time. They hate themselves. They know their own men hate them. They know huwhyte bitches be hating them too.

There's not a lot to do if you are a black ho'. Uh uh. Das rite!

Just be hatin' on huwhytey when you can, and all yo' black men that huwant all those huwhyte bitches.

A picture paints a thousand words. A video paints a million.






Having said that, every yin has its yang.  The plight of the black woman did not just come in to being like an immaculate conception. Black bitches are some of the most fun people you will ever have the pleasure to spend your limited time with here on Planet Earth. Just choose wisely.






The absolute vast majority of them are to be avoided. Shit, I guess that is the very defiinition of prejudiced. 

But a few of them are good fun, have good hearts. I won't get in to the other stuff here.

Give them a chance, but know that they are for the most part absolutely ruthless cunts. They are women after all. 

Some day someone is gonna do some serious fashion design for them, because they dress like shit. Their hair is like shit. They can make it work. They need to start loving themselves. Stop chasing after their black men who are just after huwhyte women.

I'll give this to them: they are fucking fun to be around, and will share the last of their shit with you. I like them.

White women don't like any men very much. Black or huwhyte. 

Black women suffer fools even less gladly. 

But have a bit of backbone. Be true to yourself. And Black bitches will give you a bit more respect than huwhytey does. Sorry if that busts an illusion. I might be wrong.  Don't think I am.

And know this. It's a small point, but not an insignificant one: Don't ever insult a black woman and make her lose face. You can do it with a white woman. She will still hate you and fuck you 20 years down the road. But a black woman won't even pretend. She will just destroy you. That's 20 years less of happiness. LOL.

I'm not into coffee coloured bitches. I like full on fucking coal tar Black Bantu 'ladies'. 

Hard to come by. Harder to hold.

So I say all this from not a little point of prejudice. 

Sometimes it is better the devil you know.

Are they crazy? Are they manipulative? Are they any worse than the huwhyte bitches?

Thankfully, none of this is a problem I have to deal with anymore. I just post on kiwifarms. Sad.


----------



## Blue Screen of Death (Oct 14, 2021)

Inferiority complex.


----------



## benutz (Oct 14, 2021)

Blue Screen of Death said:


> Inferiority complex.




Yeah, that's the TL;DR.

But if you listen to that interview I just linked to, you can see that all of love and life is there. These bitches ain't so smart, but they ain't so fucking dumb either. In fact, they sound a lot more tuned in and on the spot than dumb huwhyte bitches. I'm liking them more and more.

It's evolution in effect: they can never be better or more beautiful or more silken-haired than huwhyte bitches, but they can be more canny. 

If you said I had 6 days to live, give me a hotel full of nigger bitches compared to half a dozen bubbly blondies. What are they going to provide? Fuck all. When all the pretending is over...

Fucking nigger bitches know what time it is. They got a soul. They just want to be loved. But they can't, because all their men are fucking gay and so entranced by big long black nigger dick, they can't see the forest (pussy) for the trees (dick).

Black men are fucking gay. They must be. Just look at this wonderful resource they have. Fuck, I wish I was black. I'd turn out those bitches no problem.

I'm not going to go in to the sexual stuff - I've said too much already. 

Black people, and especially black women have a very spiritual and emotional side to them. It's not being taken care of, while their men are on the down low. So many complex questions in our fucked up society. 

It was the worst of times, it was the best of times.

Black women are the worst of humanity, they are the best of humanity.


----------



## emptyblu (Oct 14, 2021)

Maybe it’s just a small portion on social media but I’ve noticed black girls hate them more than white girls could ever hate them back for an entire lifetime.


----------



## Cup Noodle (Oct 14, 2021)

benutz said:


> Black bitches smell like fish. Gone off.
> 
> White bitches smell like Ozone from the sea on a warm sunny day.
> 
> ...


That was either a great effort post or a great copypasta.  I've never seen full on fucking coal tar black bantu "ladies" that I'd be willing to fuck.  More power to the op though.  Looking at that shitty music video though, that's about right.  Blacks live in a Matriarchal society where the man is expected to work all week and then hand his paycheck over to the woman.  JLP has gone over this, and if I hadn't experienced it myself, I wouldn't believe it.  My solution was to assert dominance.   Big white man tells cute little black chick how it will be and she will revert to slave mentality.


benutz said:


> Yeah, that's the TL;DR.
> 
> But if you listen to that interview I just linked to, you can see that all of love and life is there. These bitches ain't so smart, but they ain't so fucking dumb either. In fact, they sound a lot more tuned in and on the spot than dumb huwhyte bitches. I'm liking them more and more.
> 
> ...


Oh fuck it was a effort post.  Black men who fuck black women are gay.  They are just fucking black men with tits.  It's no wonder that they don't have any problem in prison.  If you aren't black, how in the fuck are you not swimming in black pussy.  I guess you aren't white either.  I'm white and I turn down all but the best black pussy.  I turn down more than I get.  Black women yearn for white men just like black men yearn for white women.  If you can't get black pussy you must be a truly disgusting individual.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Oct 14, 2021)

benutz said:


> Yeah, that's the TL;DR.
> 
> But if you listen to that interview I just linked to, you can see that all of love and life is there. These bitches ain't so smart, but they ain't so fucking dumb either. In fact, they sound a lot more tuned in and on the spot than dumb huwhyte bitches. I'm liking them more and more.
> 
> ...


How do you feel about individuals with black ancestry?


----------



## DumbDude42 (Oct 14, 2021)

ugly women resent pretty women


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 14, 2021)

Cup Noodle said:


> There isn't much sexual dimorphism in black people.  Other than tits, if you shave a black woman's head she will look no different than a black man of similar build.  Reflexively, many black men look to other races that show more femininity.  On the world stage of fuckability, black women rate last with white women ranking first, generally.  Or as @Mariposa Electrique said; jealousy.



Black dudes look pretty feminine too, you might be right about the lack of sexual dimorphism thing. Maybe it's the narrow jawline and hamster-like cheeks


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 14, 2021)

White women are human. 
Elegant ebony women barely pass so if they can barely pass how could the average shaniqua compete


----------



## Caesare (Oct 14, 2021)

vageen haver said:


> I was curious so I just now posed this question to a South Indian woman and she said "because you're really irritating" and I guess that's fair


You might personally be irritating to her, but that really doesn't have anything to do with OP's comment. 

OP asked about black women, or POC's as they like to call them on the internet these days. South Indian women aren't part of this group. In fact, they are also hated and envied by the POC's because Indians are more "privilaged", at least in the West. They are much more likely to have post secondary educations, they make more money, and black women love buying expensive wigs made from Indian women's hair. 

Indian women are so much higher on the food chain compared to blacks that even her old hair is cherished and highly valued by the POC's.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 14, 2021)

A stopped clock and all that


----------



## DumbDude42 (Oct 14, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> Black dudes look pretty feminine too, you might be right about the lack of sexual dimorphism thing. Maybe it's the narrow jawline and hamster-like cheeks
> 
> View attachment 2626963View attachment 2626964View attachment 2626965


dont know wtf you're smoking 
the guy on the left has an absolute gigachad chin and the middle dudes jawline is turbo masculine


----------



## JoshPlz (Oct 14, 2021)

Remember King Louie singing about how he wants to be a human in The Jungle Book? It's like that. They are ugly monkeys that are envious of humans.


----------



## draggs (Oct 14, 2021)

white women look good

lighter skinned black women have always looked down on the darker ones


----------



## player195 (Oct 14, 2021)

Sofonda Cox said:


> Intense jealousy surrounding hair, skin tone and eye color. Intense insecurity in the presence of white girls.


Wtf closeted gay niggers….


----------



## Cup Noodle (Oct 14, 2021)

I can't directly quote it over to here because it comes from the supporters forum, but here is why @snailslime can't get even a black woman.


> well, isn't soap a jewish trick....


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 14, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> dont know wtf you're smoking
> the guy on the left has an absolute gigachad chin and the middle dudes jawline is turbo masculine


Ignore his chin, look at how feminine his lips, eyes, cheeks and the lines around his mouth look. Doesn't help that this nigga's skin is pristine and shiny as all hell

God damn, maybe buck breakers were right


----------



## DumbDude42 (Oct 14, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> Ignore his chin, look at how feminine his lips, eyes, cheeks and the lines around his mouth look. Doesn't help that this nigga's skin is pristine and shiny as all hell
> 
> God damn, maybe buck breakers were right


i don't get it
big lips is simply how blacks look, nothing feminine about it
maybe i'm a faceblind autist, don't know, but i really don't see what's supposed to look feminine on these guys faces


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 14, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> Black dudes look pretty feminine too, you might be right about the lack of sexual dimorphism thing. Maybe it's the narrow jawline and hamster-like cheeks
> 
> View attachment 2626963View attachment 2626964View attachment 2626965


This is another good one. Tyra Sanchez. His face looks just as feminine in drag as it does out of drag. 







Then we have Rupaul looking like someone's big ol' auntie. 





Dax Exclamation point











Mariah Balenciaga










The weird thing is that they have these very masculine bodies with big hands and big feet.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Oct 15, 2021)

Cup Noodle said:


> I haven't heard anyone besides me use the term "high yeller" in forever.  Mine was a blanket statement btw.  I've fucked much more beautiful brown skinned blacks than that high yeller thing.  The thing about American blacks is that they had 400 years of Massa whipping their pussies with his dick.  There is enough white admixture that sometimes you get some really beautiful black women.  They usually go for white guys though.  That pisses black men off the most.  I've had my life threatened over it lol.
> Also, @snailslime is a nigger.
> Edit: @vageen haver is also a nigger.


Are you a homosexual?


----------



## Cup Noodle (Oct 15, 2021)

Yes.  I love the big black cock.


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 15, 2021)

@snailslime is an angry black woman


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 15, 2021)

[INSERT BLACK PEOPLE COMMENT THAT WILL ATTRACT BAD STICKERS]


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Oct 15, 2021)

Probably because all the fat white slobs are stealing all the nigger dick


----------



## emptyblu (Oct 14, 2021)

Maybe it’s just a small portion on social media but I’ve noticed black girls hate them more than white girls could ever hate them back for an entire lifetime.


----------



## murgatroid (Oct 15, 2021)

This is Lee Boyd Malvo. One of the DC snipers. He has a very effeminate face imo. He eventually admitted after the thrill of each random kill he and his accomplice John Allen Muhammad would have wild gay sex. Link

Even crazier, an insane sjw trust fund baby married him in prison. Link

What is my point with all this? Just agreeing blacks are mostly ugly and fucking a black woman is sometimes not too far from fucking a black dude.

PS: The trust fund sjw who married him also looks very dykey and that could be why she's attracted to his ugly effeminate ass.





PPS: ANOTHA WHITE BITCH TAKING AN AVAILABLE BLACK MAN!


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Oct 15, 2021)

Cup Noodle said:


> There isn't much sexual dimorphism in black people. Other than tits, if you shave a black woman's head she will look no different than a black man of similar build.


You could do that with white women, too. Perhaps most women, regardless of race.



Cup Noodle said:


> Reflexively, many black men look to other races that show more femininity.


On the other hand, lack of feminine _behavior_ from black women is a complaint I've heard repeatedly from black men.


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 15, 2021)

They are mad because Tyrone be like: Where all da white wommanz at?

There is a reason anime girls always have pale skin and blonde or neon hair.

There is just something about paleness that stands out. Perhaps like how birds use colourful feathers.

Shame sjws ruined hair dyes.


----------



## emptyblu (Oct 15, 2021)

Anytime youtube recommends me a video about beauty standards the comments are just an ocean of women talking about white women and how they ruin everything. The thing is they’re definitely correct that white women are perceived as more beautiful, but the seethe and cope is so apparent that it’s just borderline pathetic.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Oct 18, 2021)

It’s a cultural thing imho. Stereotypical white girls raised by family with a suburban mentality live a better life than girls raised in the ghetto. Sure, living in the hood makes your tougher and whatever, but it’s not a pleasant way to live and the astronomical number of single black “baby mamas” and other statistics prove the point. 
I guess you can call it envy. The step from envy to hate is very small.


----------

